# seasonale



## harleighgirl (May 24, 2004)

is anyone using seasonale birth control? if so what side effects have you had using this? my doc wants me to start taking it, but having only 4 periods a year seems too good to be true.


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi!I'm at the end of my second pack of Seasonale and having periods four times a year ROCKS!!!







I don't know about you but my periods were always extremely painful and even prescription pain pills didn't help all the time. I would vomit and faint and basically be confined to my bed for at least 2 days. Taking aleve helped but of course it was one of those situations where if you didn't take the pill immediately before the pain hits it wouldn't work.The only thing I don't like about Seasonale (which will happen with any method where you suspend your period) is that there is spot bleeding throughout. I haven't gotten to the point where it's lessened yet and for me it gets a bit heavier when the end of the third month rolls around. Also I do experience twinges of menstrual cramps throughout the month - not a lot maybe once a week if that much and it lasts maybe 2-3 seconds - again it comes more often when the third month approaches. The twinges have decreased from when I took my first pack so that's something I'll just have to deal with until my body completely adjusts.There was a period of time where my sex drive seemed lower but it's not as bad now as when I first started. All in all it's pretty good although I think I'm gonna switch to the patch instead and suspend my period - just because I hate popping a pill everyday and I can't seem to do it at the same time each day. It hasn't affected my IBS at all but each person is different.


----------



## harleighgirl (May 24, 2004)

hi anmegrl, thanks for the post! i also have had real bad periods, went on bc for it about 4 yrs ago, it has helped with the heaviness, but i still cramp up and bloat real bad, thought some of that was due to endo, but i went in to get checked for it, and turned out i dont have endo, so most of this is due to ibs, but my doc wants me to try this seasonale, has it helped with bloating? i also started taking zelnorm about a week before i went in to get checked for endo, and the zelnorm has really helped with bloating, do you think i should try the seasonale? i am really scared of the breakthrough bleeding, i have never had that with just being on regular bc. thanks again for the post!


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

Seasonale hasn't affected my bloating at that time of the month but since it's only once every three months I can't really complain. The breakthrough bleeding isn't bad either - it's not like period bleeding and isn't even enough to soak past your underwear (if that's one of your concerns). It's just a little amount of blood. I handle it by putting some tissue in my underwear or you could use pantyliners. I think it's worth a try to use Seasonale. I'm sure you'll love the convenience of 4 periods and you can always quit if you don't like the side effects. Try a pack and see how it goes.


----------



## harleighgirl (May 24, 2004)

thanks, i was worried about bleeding bad, but if its only a little, that makes me feel better, i will give it a try and let you know how it goes! thanks again for letting me in on the info!


----------

